# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly стал лидером по версии читателей Interfax.by

## ByFly

Бренд byfly от Белтелеком стал лидером в номинации Лучший Интернет-провайдер по выбору читателей Interfax.by.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

